# Purebred or Mixed?



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello, I know DNA is the only proof, but I am wondering OPINIONS. Do you think my new Pup is a PB or Mixed?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sometimes it's hard to tell with puppies, but looks purebred to me.


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

Konotashi said:


> Sometimes it's hard to tell with puppies, but looks purebred to me.


Thank you for your help! My friend recently got a GSD cross Rottweiler and she said they look identical and that I probably do not have a PB. Rotties are smart Dogs but I'm not sure I would want Rotti in my Shepherd so this raised my suspicions.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

And at 3 weeks of gestation we all look like fishes 

I see nothing that makes me thing mixed, if you got your pup from a good breeder, then there is no reason to have doubts.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

A lot of black and tan GSD pups have 'rottie' like markings, but it turns into a saddle eventually.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks pure to me. better able to tell as the pup gets older.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Cute pup, how old?

I also see GSD, no mix.


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

Ava is 9 weeks tomorrow and I'm loving every moment. Thank you all so much for your help. I did ger her from a good breeder, so I thought. I seen her parent's CKC (Canadian Kennel Club) papers when I bought her but when I asked a few days later for the Registered Numbers of both Mom and Dad to get Ava registered, he immediatly refused. He got angry and stated that all Pups are sold unregistered and it's too late to register them.. although, the people at CKC said as long as he registered the litter and both Parents were registered it's be no issue. 

My and my Fiance have no issue paying any related costs either. We want Ava to experience Motherhood and were planning on letting her have one litter, maybe two, before we had her spade. We thought having her registered would be a good idea if this were to happen... errr.. another reason I got worried. I love Ava and wouldn't trade her for anything, but if I am paying PB prices, so is everyone else. I would want to say something if I thought this breeder was anything but honest.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"We want Ava to experience Motherhood and were planning on letting her have one litter, maybe two, before we had her spade."

This is why pups are sold on limited registration. So people who know nothing about breeding and have the goal of the bitch "experiencing motherhood" have to think a minute or two about it. Please go read the breeding section on this board or any other board. Then go read the rescue section. 

My pup, from a very reputable breeder, is on limited registration. That means any pups she has cannot be registered until that is changed. If she gets her IPO1 the breeder will give me full registration. Not only does she need to have an IPO1 but I would want health clearances on her as well. Since I don't know crap about breeding, this is probably not going to happen but I would hope that the IPO 1 will happen.

Please go read the breeding section.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

CKC can also mean Continental Kennel Club which is a "pet registry"...
Are you in Canada? If not, I am going to bet your girl is CKC registered and that is nothing like AKC or the real CKC..
Just another pet registry for people who are breeding purebred dogs without true registry papers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well he must have had a reason as to sell puppies with NO registration papers. That reason would seem to me to be he doesn't particularly want them bred.

I encourage you to read thru this forum and educate yourself on breeding/what it entails/ and the heartache that can result.

Your ava is only 9 weeks old, I would wait a couple years and see how she turns out as to whether you think you want to breed her. It's alot more than having a male impregnate her, and as I said, you should read thru this forum and educate yourself on 'breeding'. 

If you got no papers, I'm assuming you didn't pay a high price for her or I could be wrong and you could have gotten ripped off 

She's cute whatever she turns out to be, my advice, enjoy her, train her to be a good citizen, have her spayed and learn all you can.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

You just opened a can of worms. Have fun! (with Ava, too!)


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

My Grandma is a professional Dog Breeder and she wrote a book on breeding; if I wanted to know more, I wouldn't flip through a forum. I know a lot about breeding actually. My grandma has been breeding since I was born. To be honest, when I bought Ava I did not want her to have any Pups. I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but I'm sure I did. My FIANCE wants her to have Puppies, not me.

I know CKC can mean either Canadian Kennel or Cont. Kennel, and yes, I know they are two different registries. Ava's parents are registered at the CANADIAN kennel, the breeders just did not register that particular litter, although they registered everyone before that- you can see this right on the CKC website.

I did not pay too, too much for Ava. I just didn't bother with the papers as I thought she would be spaded, until my Fiance brought up the idea. I also knew at the time that it would be expensive.


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> CKC can also mean Continental Kennel Club which is a "pet registry"...
> Are you in Canada? If not, I am going to bet your girl is CKC registered and that is nothing like AKC or the real CKC..
> Just another pet registry for people who are breeding purebred dogs without true registry papers.


If you read through my earlier post again, you would see that I already mentioned that it was CANADIAN and not CONTINENTAL.. I said quote, "CKC (Canadian Kennel Club)". Due tot he fact that the breeder and Ava's parents are with the Canadian Kennel Club, I would be going there.


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well he must have had a reason as to sell puppies with NO registration papers. That reason would seem to me to be he doesn't particularly want them bred.
> 
> I encourage you to read thru this forum and educate yourself on breeding/what it entails/ and the heartache that can result.
> 
> ...


I was told that he probably just doesn't want the competition.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Well there ya go, if your grandmother wrote a book on breeding and is a professional, you can go to her for advice In fact maybe you should have asked her for her opinion on the breeder prior to buying your puppy or maybe you did? 

I did see where you wrote you saw the parents papers and they were canadian If this litter was not registered, ava will not be able to be registered.

I'd have your grandmother have a talk with your fiance about "breeding", maybe she can change his mind or educate him.

Can you post the title of the book your grandmother wrote? I might have read it, would be cool to know

Like I said, enjoy Ava, she's really cute.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't spade your pup, it does sound painful...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

He doesn't want his own puppies to compete with him and bolster his kennel, or he wants to be the only one selling un-registered puppies in the area? aranoid:


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

LARHAGE said:


> He doesn't want his own puppies to compete with him and bolster his kennel, or he wants to be the only one selling un-registered puppies in the area? aranoid:


Good question, haha, but I think the person who told me that meant that he doesn't want a lot of registered Purebred German Shepherd Puppies selling ie: If he helped me by registering the litter so Ava could be registered, her Puppies would be competing with his other litters.


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

Catu said:


> Please don't spade your pup, it does sound painful...


I'm sure Birth of 6 or 7 Pups is a lot more painful.. especially if she was never spade as that would mean many litters. In my city the pounds are exploding with abandoned Dogs. When we were looking for Ava, we checked every shelter and breeder in the entire province. It's astonishing how many abandoned animals there are. Right now, they put cats down after only 2 weeks if they are not adopted. This is why eventually, whether it be before a litter or after, Ava will be spade.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Enjoy your dog for what it is. You do not need to breed an unregistered bitch just to "experience motherhood". Take your fiance down to your local shelter and take a look at all the byproducts of dogs "experiencing motherhood". You'll find purebreds sitting in crates along with the mixed breeds. 

Stick around the forum, learn as much as you can and enjoy your dog.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

chrisleys said:


> I'm sure Birth of 6 or 7 Pups is a lot more painful.. especially if she was never spade as that would mean many litters. In my city the pounds are exploding with abandoned Dogs. When we were looking for Ava, we checked every shelter and breeder in the entire province. It's astonishing how many abandoned animals there are. Right now, they put cats down after only 2 weeks if they are not adopted. This is why eventually, whether it be before a litter or after, Ava will be spade.


I believe Catu is pointing out that you spelled the word "spayed" incorrectly...
A spade is used to dig. You spay or spayed your dog.


----------



## chrisleys (Mar 9, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Well there ya go, if your grandmother wrote a book on breeding and is a professional, you can go to her for advice In fact maybe you should have asked her for her opinion on the breeder prior to buying your puppy or maybe you did?
> 
> I did see where you wrote you saw the parents papers and they were canadian If this litter was not registered, ava will not be able to be registered.
> 
> ...


She is adorable and I enjoy her a lot. My grandma did see Ava's picture but she only breeds Finnish Spitz so she was unable to tell me if she thought she was a PB or a Mixed, which is the advice I came here to get. Hence why I am on the "German Shepherd.com Forum". I did not need her opion on the breeder as I went to the Candian Kennel Website and looked up registered breeders, I really do not see how my Grandma could have helped more than that. 

My grandma was all for breeding Ava and even offered her Kennel. 

The book is by W. Joan Grant and it is called, "Finnish Spitz: A Closer Look". She bred Purebred Puppies that made national championships. She is retired now but she still has two Dogs and my friend Manda has one. The book is about breeding here in Canada. You might like it! If you're serious about buying it, let me know. If you buy it straight from her, it's cheaper and she'll make 100% of the profits. I haven't been up there since the summer time but when I was last she had lots left.
*
*


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

chrisleys said:


> I'm sure Birth of 6 or 7 Pups is a lot more painful.. especially if she was never spade as that would mean many litters. In my city the pounds are exploding with abandoned Dogs. When we were looking for Ava, we checked every shelter and breeder in the entire province. It's astonishing how many abandoned animals there are. Right now, they put cats down after only 2 weeks if they are not adopted. This is why eventually, whether it be before a litter or after, Ava will be spade.


Either way, you made your own case


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots and lots of folks get a CKC registered dog, not realizing that it is in fact continental Kennel club, not Canadian Kennel Club. 
I was trying to help,so excuse me for giving some information that I thought might be helpful.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

chrisleys said:


> She is adorable and I enjoy her a lot. My grandma did see Ava's picture but she only breeds Finnish Spitz so she was unable to tell me if she thought she was a PB or a Mixed, which is the advice I came here to get. Hence why I am on the "German Shepherd.com Forum". I did not need her opion on the breeder as I went to the Candian Kennel Website and looked up registered breeders, I really do not see how my Grandma could have helped more than that.
> 
> My grandma was all for breeding Ava and even offered her Kennel.
> 
> The book is by W. Joan Grant and it is called, "Finnish Spitz: A Closer Look". She bred Purebred Puppies that made national championships. She is retired now but she still has two Dogs and my friend Manda has one. The book is about breeding here in Canada. You might like it! If you're serious about buying it, let me know. If you buy it straight from her, it's cheaper and she'll make 100% of the profits. I haven't been up there since the summer time but when I was last she had lots left.


Just to be clear, grandma had no idea whether or not the dog is purebred, but was "all for" breeding anyway? :help:

And now you are considering breeding a possibly mixed dog? To contribute to the overwhelmed shelters in your area? I'm not understanding? What makes you think people will be lining up to buy the puppies from an unknown-origin dog, when there are so many available dogs in your shelters there? You might honestly want to take a step, or twelve, back from this. Who cares what your fiance thinks. As far as experiencing "motherhood," this is certainly not a necessity by any stretch. She will be as good of a dog, whether she experiences that or not. 

You claim to know a lot about breeding, but cannot use the word "spay" properly? I did not say that with intentions of being rude, but you must know that doesn't come across well. 

Good luck.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chrisleys said:


> I'm sure Birth of 6 or 7 Pups is a lot more painful.. especially if she was never spade as that would mean many litters. In my city the pounds are exploding with abandoned Dogs. When we were looking for Ava, we checked every shelter and breeder in the entire province. It's astonishing how many abandoned animals there are. Right now, they put cats down after only 2 weeks if they are not adopted. This is why eventually, whether it be before a litter or after, Ava will be spade.


So you know that overpopulation is rampant in your area, but you're going to breed a potentially mixed breed dog for no purpose other than fun? 

Get her SPAYED (not SPADE) and save yourself the time and money. A dog shouldn't be bred unless it is contributing something to it's breed, and you do not even know if your dog is purebred. She will be a great companion and friend, but does not need to be bred.


----------

